# what can i keep in 1ft tall 30x30 tank?



## chamaeleo (Sep 14, 2008)

had alot of exp with different things inverts, lizards setting up 2 large tanks for frogs atm
but i have a fish tank iv converted to look like an exo terra terrarium*
its just over 1ft tall and 30cm x30cm base. looks like this:








open to suggestions as to what i can put in it, no spiders ta!


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

tree frogs mate...


----------



## chamaeleo (Sep 14, 2008)

whites o red eye etc?


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

You can't keep an adult White's tree frog in there, or red eyes I don't think. Some people would say one or two American green or grey tree frogs, but then others would disagree as they can jump that distance easily. Maybe reed frogs?


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

That is basically a 30cm cube, most tree frogs and geckos would be too large (except maybe the likes of Dwarf sand geckos). You might be able to use it for a young corn snake, however I'm not sure how escape-proof these vivariums are.


----------



## chamaeleo (Sep 14, 2008)

its not quite a cube its taller like in the pic, i dont fancy snakes as dont like feeding them mice etc. looking into a rough green snake for one of my bigger tanks.
think ill just set it up and have it as a nice little plant terrarium an have it as a posh temp tank for when other tanks need cleaning


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Sell it and use the money to buy a home for an animal you really want rather than buying the animal to fit the enclosure.


----------



## chamaeleo (Sep 14, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> Sell it and use the money to buy a home for an animal you really want rather than buying the animal to fit the enclosure.


dont want to be one of those idiots that sell every bit of crap they have in their house on ebay only to make about £5 quid because im too cheap to just give it to the charity shop.

besides i have loads of tanks for animals i want but thought i might find something new and interesting by asking.


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

chamaeleo said:


> its not quite a cube its taller like in the pic, i dont fancy snakes as dont like feeding them mice etc. looking into a rough green snake for one of my bigger tanks.
> think ill just set it up and have it as a nice little plant terrarium an have it as a posh temp tank for when other tanks need cleaning


Sorry I didn't read the original post correctly. You could try one of the smaller day gecko species such as _Phelsuma laticauda_.


----------



## chamaeleo (Sep 14, 2008)

Pleccy said:


> Sorry I didn't read the original post correctly. You could try one of the smaller day gecko species such as _Phelsuma laticauda_.


im looking into getting some of those, think ill put them in a bigger tank though.
i like giving my animals much space as poss so recon ill leave this tank empty- used to keep beadlet anems in it but moved them into a diff smaller tank as they dont need the space
they have just had 7 babies. woo


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

How bout a spider. Chile Rose or Bird eater. They are creepy a know specially if you have a fear like me but we had a Chile Rose and sadly it died of old age but although I was scared of it at the same time I was fascinated by it. Was quite theraputic watching it like fish in a tank. LOL

I know a spider might not be the thing for you hun but tis a suggestion non the less.

Good luck in your quest for a newbee.


----------



## chamaeleo (Sep 14, 2008)

i just fed a spider in the garden and amazing though they are, they knock me sick haha and i want something im not s**t scared of feeding


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

I thought as much hun. LOL I only got one cause other half wanted one he did all the handling a, scared of ya ordinary house spider so dont blame ya.

Our lad wants a bird eater next a think a might treat him for crimbo.


----------



## chamaeleo (Sep 14, 2008)

t's im not so bad with in all honesty. the chunky ones, but the things with fat bodys and skinny legs like massive house spiders. blurgh. 
even so still a no! arent bird eaters massive?


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah they are pretty big they are proper scary a asked a daft question when enquirring about one the other day. A said what birds do you have to feed them? Allegedly they dont eat them they get the name cause they hide out in trees but will eat a dead bird found on the floor. I thought ya just fed it birds. So had to hang my head in shame and collect my thoughts in a quiet corner, LOL

Am gonna get him one if he promises to keep it away from me cause I would go through a few pairs of knickers if it where near me.


----------



## chamaeleo (Sep 14, 2008)

hahaha. at all of that post,i woudlnt even know what to feed them tbh. i hate it when i click on threads on here and theres huge spider pics with no warning. ugh.


----------

